#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Need some trending online business ideas!

## Bhavya

Nowadays, one of the main tools we need to start a business is an internet connection. There are lots of opportunities out there on the online to start a business. Actually, we don't need a big startup capital. We can get many online businesses up with no money. Many free services give this possibility.


Can you guys suggest some good money making online businesses?

----------


## Moana

> Nowadays, one of the main tools we need to start a business is an internet connection. There are lots of opportunities out there on the online to start a business. Actually, we don't need a big startup capital. We can get many online businesses up with no money. Many free services give this possibility.
> 
> 
> Can you guys suggest some good money making online businesses?


I think one of the best business to make money online is blogging probably. There are people down here in Sri Lanka who are really good at blogging and making money, it is currently helping a lot of University students to make money for their own use.

----------


## Bhavya

> I think one of the best business to make money online is blogging probably. There are people down here in Sri Lanka who are really good at blogging and making money, it is currently helping a lot of University students to make money for their own use.


Agree with you blogging is one of the best ways to making money online. And University students can improve their knowledge and earn money through blog writing

----------

